# CC hits today!



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

My account got hit today. When do we find out what unit we drew?


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone that used a Cabela's credit card get hit yet? I've called and still don't have any pending transactions. They always seem slower than everyone else


----------



## devobrodie (Feb 7, 2015)

WIth Cabelas, you have to ask them for pending charges, they dont move them over to active for a few days


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

$195 hit on my card.

I'm worried that means my daughter did not draw a youth general season deer permit.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

toppin said:


> Anyone that used a Cabela's credit card get hit yet? I've called and still don't have any pending transactions. They always seem slower than everyone else


Cabelas is the slowest card out there. Always 3-4 days behind everyone else.

-DallanC


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i use my cabelas card and mine got hit this morning or three deer tags.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like Im probably going to be stuck hunting deer and elk in Wyoming.;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> i use my cabelas card and mine got hit this morning or three deer tags.


Man you are lucky. I bought some stuff *AT* Cabelas a few days ago and even those charges haven't shown up yet.

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Dang still waiting--feels like last year. Should be good for general deer on 456 with a point but who knows. Taking my 9 year old daughter out for a turkey tomorrow morning hopefully I have a bird and a charge or two by noon


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

The available balance on my Cabela's card dropped by the amount of 1 NR and 1 Res General deer tag (as expected) this afternoon. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thankfully just a couple general deer tags at my house. After putting 700 lbs of meat in the freezer(s) last year we can stand a low-key season. We've had elk or deer meat 3 days a week since last September. We've had community BBQ's. We've given boxes of meat away to folks in the neighborhood.......and we still have close to 200 lbs I bet. If anyone gets a hankerin' for an elk steak, I've got one I can send your way.-------SS


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Heading back to the South Cache with dad.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Bob L. said:


> Heading back to the South Cache with dad.


You lucky dog Bob!! Congrats! I was hoping my old man would draw but with the tag cuts it was not to be. Thats awesome to get to chase big bulls two years in a row.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

3arabians said:


> You lucky dog Bob!! Congrats! I was hoping my old man would draw but with the tag cuts it was not to be. Thats awesome to get to chase big bulls two years in a row.


Thank you. My dad is stoked. He has never killed a branch bull. I can't wait to go back. Hopefully he will have more patience than me. I think it took him 10-11 years to draw non res.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Which season did you draw Bob? Looks like either my wife or I drew South cache late rifle. Considering weve only lived. Out west two years now, and the only elk hunting I've ever done is the extended archery two years ago, I'm more than stoked to get this opportunity after only having 1 point between the two of us


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Jmgardner said:


> Which season did you draw Bob? Looks like either my wife or I drew South cache late rifle. Considering weve only lived. Out west two years now, and the only elk hunting I've ever done is the extended archery two years ago, I'm more than stoked to get this opportunity after only having 1 point between the two of us


My dad drew late rifle elk. Congrats on drawing.


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes my cabelas card is pending as of saturday for a deer tag


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I have an $800 charge. Which does not make sense unless I somehow didn't draw general deer using the loophole. I guess I'll have to wait for the email. Exciting either way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Yay! I drew a general archery tag. This will be my 1st deer hunt. I am really stoked!! Congrats to everyone else too.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I think it just set in, that I most likely drew an Utah Elk Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Newberg (Dec 23, 2015)

I lucked out; my six points got me the only NR archery tag in the Fillmore Oak Creek Unit. Some have warned me it's a brutal hunt, so maybe I didn't "luck out."


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Randy, I sent you a pm


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I think it just set in, that I most likely drew an Utah Elk Tag
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which one?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

bugchuker said:


> Which one?


If the $800 charge is an elk tag, then I'll be hunting the book cliffs on the late rifle hunt.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Archery antelope in the Book Cliffs and General rifle deer for me.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Bob L. said:


> Heading back to the South Cache with dad.


Good for you guys! Now that you know the area better that should help. 
If you need anything, don't be afraid to call.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

highcountryfever said:


> Archery antelope in the Book Cliffs and General rifle deer for me.


You'll have to keep me posted on that archery antelope hunt. That's the hunt I plan on doing during my elk waiting period. Whenever that may be.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Randy Newberg said:


> I lucked out; my six points got me the only NR archery tag in the Fillmore Oak Creek Unit. Some have warned me it's a brutal hunt, so maybe I didn't "luck out."


Can be tough, but it's got some bruisers on it Randy.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

snw_brdr10 said:


> You'll have to keep me posted on that archery antelope hunt. That's the hunt I plan on doing during my elk waiting period. Whenever that may be.


I am planning on doing a hunt thread as it gets closer


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Fillmore oak creek is a great tag some absolute bruiser bucks down there can be a tough hunt but you will see some good ones


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> If the $800 charge is an elk tag, then I'll be hunting the book cliffs on the late rifle hunt.


Congrats! That's the same tag I applied for (no cc charges for me, but I'm not giving up hope just yet). My dad drew it a few years ago. Feel free to send a pm if you have questions.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Clarq said:


> Congrats! That's the same tag I applied for (no cc charges for me, but I'm not giving up hope just yet). My dad drew it a few years ago. Feel free to send a pm if you have questions.


Will do as it gets closer.

I may make a trip or two during the summer to look for the deepest darkest canyons that no one in their right mind would go.

November is a long time away at this point.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like Bookcliffs Muzzy Elk for me. Can't wait! My bro drew in 2011 and my dad in 2014. Now it's finally my turn!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Raptorman said:


> Looks like Bookcliffs Muzzy Elk for me. Can't wait! My bro drew in 2011 and my dad in 2014. Now it's finally my turn!


Roaded or roadless? Congrats either way!


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

Is it too late? My dad and I both put in for the same general deer unit with one point each. I got a hit on Thursday and as of last night he still hasnt had one.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

chuvak said:


> Is it too late? My dad and I both put in for the same general deer unit with one point each. I got a hit on Thursday and as of last night he still hasnt had one.


No it's not too late yet. Sometimes it takes a long time to get the charges. Keep holding out until you get the emails.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

When will the emails go out


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> When will the emails go out


Early - mid next week.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Might be sooner than that.^^^^^^^^
Friday.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

They can take all the time they want, until I get a credit card hit!! Still waiting, but losing hope...


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Pulled our GS Archery deer tags, and my Dad hit the LE La Sal Muzzleloader elk! I can't wait to get after a big bull!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Roaded or roadless? Congrats either way!


 Roaded, thanks!


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

So far between the 4 cards we used, only one has been hit. But it was a doozy! Moose! Pretty stoked to go on that one. Still waiting on the other hits.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Is anybody guaranteed to draw a gs tag this year that has not been hit yet ? (based on your points and hunt choices)


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Slayer said:


> Is anybody guaranteed to draw a gs tag this year that has not been hit yet ? (based on your points and hunt choices)


 My 5th Choice had leftover tags last year so I thought I was, but still no GS for us.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Slayer said:


> Is anybody guaranteed to draw a gs tag this year that has not been hit yet ? (based on your points and hunt choices)


how many points and what weapon ?


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Slayer said:


> Is anybody guaranteed to draw a gs tag this year that has not been hit yet ? (based on your points and hunt choices)


I will be guaranteed a GS deer. No hits yet. They'll come though.

Is it just me or does it seem like this year has left more people hanging than usual?


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8 (May 17, 2016)

So I have capitol one and put in for the GS Wasatch Mtns avantaquin region with a point already. If it hasn't come out by now should I just chalk it up as not drawing again?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

SidVicious said:


> Pulled our GS Archery deer tags, and my Dad hit the LE La Sal Muzzleloader elk! I can't wait to get after a big bull!


Congrats to on the GS Archery tags and to your Dad on his la sal muzzleloader elk. A buddy and I both drew la sal muzzleloader elk, I can't wait!


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

My dad has one point and the unit he put in for everyone drew with one point last year. Still no charge on his card though. Garunteed I thought, because I even drew the same tag and had one point as well. We're still crossing our fingers but he's giving up hope.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

chuvak said:


> My dad has one point and the unit he put in for everyone drew with one point last year. Still no charge on his card though. Garunteed I thought, because I even drew the same tag and had one point as well. We're still crossing our fingers but he's giving up hope.


Have him call his bank. I called mine yesterday and confirmed my pending charge. They said it would post today but hasnt yet. If I wouldnt have called yesterday I would be giving up hope today too


----------



## Silentanddeadly (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been told emails will be out Friday afternoon


----------

